# BLUE Dragon on AB



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Some people told me long ago that BLUE Dragons didn't exist and i see this beauty and i'm thinking otherwise.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! How much is that fish? You have a link?

And I think blue dragon HM plakats are the ones we have not come up with yet.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG... If only... o.o I think im in love. >.>


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to see the link to this one as well, hes absolutely stunning


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy moly. Omg, thats the first thing that came to my mind. Sorry about the caps, im literally yelling for this fishy ooo i need....


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SOMEONE FIND HIM! I would so be willing to place a bid on him if he is not crazy priced!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@lichiwolf omg, you are so lucky! i really wish that i could bid him, hahha XD too bad im only a middle school kid..  psh... plus my parents dont like getting fish in the mail, LOL hahaha


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303039423

they say he's green, but that's him. $25 buy now. :O GRAB HIM, SOMEONE!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

omg thank you! I have never done this before. do I have to contact the transhipper to know what the price is going to be? I am guessing in total this fish is going to be around $40

Would love some advise before I go through with this!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's stunning!

BTW Actually he's not a "blue dragon." A blue dragon is supposed to be a gray/blue dragon bicolor like red dragons.

Here's an example of a red dragon










The blue dragon is supposed to have the same body color as the fish above but with blue fins....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

either way, this boy is BEAUTIFUL, and will make stunning babies. o3o

i'm not 100% sure how to get bettas off aquabid from overseas people. x-X


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You buy the fish, you pay usually about $5 to the seller, who is shipping hundreds of bettas to the US at one time to keep it cost effective- youre paying your share. They get shipped to the transhipper either you choose or is closest to you, who you pay the $20+ to for shipping via USPS, etc.

:B

Jen Viviaros (spelling...) is great, I love how she ships!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Transhipping costs are higher if you express ship. This is the link to Jen's/Hopdiggity's transhipping page. Cost for one betta with express shipping is $37 and it's $19 for priority shipping.

I like this other fish that seller is offering.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait, do you pay that fee all at once, or do you pay the transshipper when the fish gets to them? -confused-


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you pay the seller the price of the fish and the $5ish fee, then when it gets to your transhipper, you pay them shipping/etc fees and they mail it to you


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly. And as for you lichiwolf, Good luck because he would make such a good addition to your pack

Beat2020: Thank you for clarifying that for me. i thought that blue dragons have the blue dragon scales, but apparently they dont lol. Thanks again.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

It will end up more around $65 / $70. $5 to ship from Thailand then it gets to your transhipper, then to you it's another $30 or so. Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So are you really thinking of going through with this?


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm, no bids yet. he is stunning. but I just went through the whole shipping deal. waiting a while before I do it again!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh, okay then! lol, i think ill just stick to looking for fish with free shipping. lol!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Oooh, okay then! lol, i think ill just stick to looking for fish with free shipping. lol!!


Oh really. Well i seen a couple of males on AB with free priority shipping and just $20 for express. So thats a really good deal right there.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hope someone on here gets this boy. o3o i want to be spammed with beautiful pics of this beautiful boy!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> He's stunning!
> 
> BTW Actually he's not a "blue dragon." A blue dragon is supposed to be a gray/blue dragon bicolor like red dragons.
> 
> ...


Beat2020 is right about this. For some reason, fish that appear to be blue dragons often show up in blue marble spawns that carry metallic, masking and blue Cambodian. I have a few I just pulled from one of my growouts that I am definitely keeping for myself!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh really. Well i seen a couple of males on AB with free priority shipping and just $20 for express. So thats a really good deal right there.


Oh? Do you have a link? 


And i would love to get this guy, but as i just lost my job, i really cant afford the $70... >.>


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if you can find a transhipper pretty close to you, priority shipping should be fine, and a touch cheaper. :d *cheap-o*


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Oh? Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> And i would love to get this guy, but as i just lost my job, i really cant afford the $70... >.>


hopdiggity has free priority, and she's very nice as well ^_^


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Tisia said:


> hopdiggity has free priority, and she's very nice as well ^_^


which is why i've been debating on getting one of hers. :d they're so beautiful, but i'm so broke right now. ;A;


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Oh? Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> And i would love to get this guy, but as i just lost my job, i really cant afford the $70... >.>


Well this is the page that i seen of Hms with free priority shipping,

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&&&&&&&page=6&pb=0


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Hopdiggity

Hopdiggity's fishies. :d she's got alot of beautiful DTs. <3


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> which is why i've been debating on getting one of hers. :d they're so beautiful, but i'm so broke right now. ;A;


I'm pretty broke as well, but I had the empty tank, and just couldn't resist my little robin, lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm selling arts to get money to buy some bettas. i'm oogling this girl, from another seller, right now:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303277919

she's just so pretty~


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG! Why does she have to keep adding new ones with free priority!???!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1304101509

If I had more room I would have to buy this pair. Ugh!

Edit: She is adding auctions right this second...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:O omg! the female is so CUTE!

;A; she needs to add some not-pairs, for poor folks like me~!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not usually the biggest fan of plakats, but that orange pair and this pair, just so pretty. love this guy too, I'd have oh so many fishies if I had unlimited funds and space, lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

irk, think I may have to cut myself off from looking at her auctions. this guy and this guy love them soooo much


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she's out to get me. .____. i SWEAR she is! adding so many beauties! 


>.> i'll draw your betta for a dollar. xD jk!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> It will end up more around $65 / $70. $5 to ship from Thailand then it gets to your transhipper, then to you it's another $30 or so. Good luck!


.................crap >.<

I can't give up $70 at the moment......this sucks....I really wanted him too. Its like I could do it, but then I will be behind with a bill thats coming up and I don't need late fees. Ugh!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> .................crap >.<
> 
> I can't give up $70 at the moment......this sucks....I really wanted him too. Its like I could do it, but then I will be behind with a bill thats coming up and I don't need late fees. Ugh!!!!


Dont we all hate that!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Dont we all hate that!


I am doing my best at haggling to see if I can get away with making it cheaper. I hope it works


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> .................crap >.<
> 
> I can't give up $70 at the moment......this sucks....I really wanted him too. Its like I could do it, but then I will be behind with a bill thats coming up and I don't need late fees. Ugh!!!!


if you're willing to do priority shipping, it costs a bit less. :d that's how i plan on getting my bettas shipped. :3


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> if you're willing to do priority shipping, it costs a bit less. :d that's how i plan on getting my bettas shipped. :3


If I can get it down to $40 at least I would be happy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> If I can get it down to $40 at least I would be happy.


then e-mail some of the trans-shippers, to see how much priority would be. :3


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a blue dragon HMPK,
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1302918850


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PitGurl said:


> Here is a blue dragon HMPK,
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1302918850


he's pretty! but, i always see those blue dragons. x-X i've seen the most stunning snow-blue MG dragon~ i loved that betta. ;A;


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd pay 50 dollars for that fish! he's so pretty. I love the black and white bettas


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> then e-mail some of the trans-shippers, to see how much priority would be. :3


I did! I did that this morning. I hope for a reply soon. There is not much time left!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> I am doing my best at haggling to see if I can get away with making it cheaper. I hope it works


Well you could make a deal with the seller. Like maybe you can explain to him your situation and you could possibly get a better deal.

I mean all sellers are trying to make money and not be cheated in a joke you know what i mean, but they want to be sure that their fish are going to someone that cares for their fish as they did.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well you could make a deal with the seller. Like maybe you can explain to him your situation and you could possibly get a better deal.
> 
> I mean all sellers are trying to make money and not be cheated in a joke you know what i mean, but they want to be sure that their fish are going to someone that cares for their fish as they did.


The seller messaged me. He wants the $25...and I Am willing to pay that...its just the tansshipper....


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

A noob AB buyer question; If i order a fish on the website, do I get that EXACT fish in the picture?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

NerdOne said:


> A noob AB buyer question; If i order a fish on the website, do I get that EXACT fish in the picture?


you should. If you dont...yell and scream! XD


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! Hahah, I will!


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about these,









or him!


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Since it seems as though you're getting that beautiful blue dragon! I'd take him.. Lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that CT is stunning. :3

o3o back on topic. i hope you hear from the trans-shippers soon!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

NerdOne said:


> Since it seems as though you're getting that beautiful blue dragon! I'd take him.. Lol.


Nothing is for sure yet.....all I can do is hope.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Nothing is for sure yet.....all I can do is hope.


i know its a bit early, but how is everything going what did he or she say?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1303058403 omg... freaking... ugh! Why do i keep looking at these things!? i want him so very badly... 

but back on topic, yay!!! You might be getting that blue beauty!! congrats!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Still working on this fish guys. I am seeing if I pay for him now if he can ship him over next week friday when I have more cash to pay the transshipper. I am waiting for his answer cause there is no bids on this fish and I am still willing to buy him if he can follow my demands.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i do hope he agrees! this boy is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

That would be so awesome! That is one beautiful betta!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! He looks like a champion!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG YOU GUYS! I am taking art commission for fan on another site! I should have enought to pay for this fish by the end of the day!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

best of luck! i wish people were THAT into MY art. Xd i'm having to do collabs, in an attempt to get more money for fishies. .______.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Omg i just bought him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am flipping out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


luimeril said:


> yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


Im so happy for you! I cannot beleive it! I thought that you would have given up but you did it! 

Yay for you! How much did he turn out to be? And when is i going to get there?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Im so happy for you! I cannot beleive it! I thought that you would have given up but you did it!
> 
> Yay for you! How much did he turn out to be? And when is i going to get there?


was around $50 and he was shipped out today. I hope to get him monday or tuesday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> was around $50 and he was shipped out today. I hope to get him monday or tuesday.


Oh wow you paid for saturday shipping?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh wow you paid for saturday shipping?


the fish was $25

the transshipper charged me $28.20 for priority shipping.

the next day shipping was out of my reach:-?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

He isn't a blue dragon but he is gorgeous! Blue dragons have an opaque white body with blue fins (which has not been breed yet). This guy is a HANDSOME blue bicolor. Also, the Thai breeder calls him "green" because in Asian countries, blue and green are often considered the same color.

Which transhipper are you using? Do they have a shipping day on Sunday-Monday(They only ship to the states twice a month).
Congratulations, he's a looker!
-DM17


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> He isn't a blue dragon but he is gorgeous! Blue dragons have an opaque white body with blue fins (which has not been breed yet). This guy is a HANDSOME blue bicolor. Also, the Thai breeder calls him "green" because in Asian countries, blue and green are often considered the same color.
> 
> Which transhipper are you using? Do they have a shipping day on Sunday-Monday? They only ship twice a month.
> Congratulations, he's a looker!
> -DM17


I only got the one betta and Linda is my transshipper. Her and the breeder are already paid. I can't wait to see this boy! If he is not a dragon then what is he? Also, is he show worthy?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I ship through Linda too, she's a very nice lady. 
He has beautiful form so I'd give it a try! Here are the regulations for halfmoons: http://darkmoon17.deviantart.com/gallery/1663826#/d28sog0 Your boy seems to fill those requirements. But I don't know what color he is exactly. I think he would be in the bicolor class. He might be a Blue Orchid? A really nice Blue Orchid.
-DM17


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> I ship through Linda too, she's a very nice lady.
> He has beautiful form so I'd give it a try! Here are the regulations for halfmoons: http://darkmoon17.deviantart.com/gallery/1663826#/d28sog0 Your boy seems to fill those requirements. But I don't know what color he is exactly. I think he would be in the bicolor class. He might be a Blue Orchid? A really nice Blue Orchid.
> -DM17


thank you so much! I will look into it. hey, if you ever run into a nice female that you think could go with him let me know. I only have 2 delta females and they are purple with green. Don't think the combo would toss anything awesome.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Np 
Honestly, since you spent so much on the male, you might as well get a nice Thai female too! I'm not familiar with too many nice females in the state that are compatible with your male. You can ask the breeder quickly if he has a sibling female available (they usually do). They usually charge about $20, plus the $5 charge for shipping to the states. And Linda charges $3.20 for each additional fish. They ship the bettas in bulk to the states on Sunday nights for arrival in the states on Mondays.
DM17


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Np
> Honestly, since you spent so much on the male, you might as well get a nice Thai female too! I'm not familiar with too many nice females in the state that are compatible with your male. You can ask the breeder quickly if he has a sibling female available (they usually do). They usually charge about $20, plus the $5 charge for shipping to the states. And Linda charges $3.20 for each additional fish. They ship the bettas in bulk to the states on Sunday nights for arrival in the states on Mondays.
> DM17


its ok, I think he did, but he told him he just shipped them out this morning....morning for them. I will just keep an eye open.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's ok, there are a few breeders who live in the U.S. like "90125" (on aquabid) who occasionally sell blue laces. I'll keep an eye out too 
Happy Betta Keeping!
-DM17


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> the fish was $25
> 
> the transshipper charged me $28.20 for priority shipping.
> 
> the next day shipping was out of my reach:-?


Oh i see. And yes the next day is always very expensive.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG LOOK AT THIS!!! DAMN YOU AB >.<

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303096422


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG LOOK AT THIS!!! DAMN YOU AB >.<
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303096422


haha, that always happens to me too. That male has been up for auction on and off for awhile now. He was for sale when I purchased my last 3 pairs. He has a gorgeous Mascot pattern (blue body, red fins? that's what the breeders call it anyway)... 
-DM17


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG LOOK AT THIS!!! DAMN YOU AB >.<
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303096422


Lichiwolf i found a female for you to breed! she looks like a perfect match.

What do you think about this one?
This is the auction that it is on:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303457453


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

If you manage to breed more of your fishy, lichiwolf, I'll gladly buy one from you


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Burd said:


> If you manage to breed more of your fishy, lichiwolf, I'll gladly buy one from you


I second that!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> i second that!


+1 

:d


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Lichiwolf i found a female for you to breed! she looks like a perfect match.
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> This is the auction that it is on:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303457453


Aww she is darling! I sadly will have to wait for a female. My $ is not looking all that awesome and I have bills coming up. I know there will always be more females, so I don't worry on missing out on her.

BTW, I go to the post office to pick up my new boy in the morning!:-D


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Lichiwolf i found a female for you to breed! she looks like a perfect match.
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> This is the auction that it is on:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303457453


OMG! What do you think of this female for him???










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303457465


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG! What do you think of this female for him???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! YES!

Their babies will be..._* amazing*_.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

There'a an auction for some nice dragon females on Aquabid in the US...I'll try to get a link

Edit: Here we go... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303515415


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> YES! YES!
> 
> Their babies will be..._* amazing*_.


GAHH! There is only 6 hours left T.T I don;t get my paycheck till tomorrow :-(


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! THESE ARE 4 for $20!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! $16 priority shipping!











http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303515415


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Go for it!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

beat2020 said:


> Go for it!


I cant DX....stupid pay check....stupid paypal >.<...takes 5 days to get $ put into my paypal :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Burd said:


> YES! YES!
> 
> Their babies will be..._* amazing*_.


Wow that female is just amazing! And her scales look like they were beaded together

So unique!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

GAHH! I just got some pore $ to my paypal! But I am just a few $ off from getting this female for my new male. I have the $ for the female, but just a few bucks short for shipping >.<

Drat! Only a few hours left on here too >.<


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I say go for the 4 for $20 females.....But that's just my opinion. Though that other female is really nice too.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys...

View attachment 27327


This is the one I WANT SO BAD:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1303483209

But if I'm shipping I'm going to get one that I think is absolutely fabulous and unique. There's one like him at my PetSmart right now... $13... I would have gotten him but I'm leaving for California this weekend and my mom's all "I'm not caring for him!" so we'll see if he's there on Tuesday


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> GAHH! I just got some pore $ to my paypal! But I am just a few $ off from getting this female for my new male. I have the $ for the female, but just a few bucks short for shipping >.<
> 
> Drat! Only a few hours left on here too >.<


Hey what female are you thinking of getting that you dont have enough for?

Also how much is it that you dont have enough for?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1303549590

Would this perhaps be a good lady friend for him? :>


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey what female are you thinking of getting that you dont have enough for?
> 
> Also how much is it that you dont have enough for?


The one I wanted sold. I am going to have to wait a few pay checks anyway cause I am about to spend at least $100 in gas for next weekend :/


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow such a beautiful fish


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> The one I wanted sold. I am going to have to wait a few pay checks anyway cause I am about to spend at least $100 in gas for next weekend :/


Oh I see. Well I'll keep an eye out. And also good luck!


----------

